# Please help-Two resorts in FL Panhandle



## Bianca1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about the Tidewater C600 and the Sundestin Resort C599 listed on RCI with available week this Fall, but no reviews or info on TUG.  If not, can you recommend how I might find reliable information on the condition, etc. of either of these resorts.  My daughter is graduating from Nurse Practioner School and want to surprise her and her husband with a week in FL before she begins her job.  Thank you so much for your quick response.  Thanks to anyone that may provide any info.


----------



## normab (Aug 21, 2011)

Have you tried googling the resorts?  Also, lots of times TripAdvisor has reviews.

Good Luck!

Norma


----------



## Margariet (Aug 21, 2011)

Bianca said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Tidewater C600 and the Sundestin Resort C599 listed on RCI with available week this Fall, but no reviews or info on TUG.  If not, can you recommend how I might find reliable information on the condition, etc. of either of these resorts.  My daughter is graduating from Nurse Practioner School and want to surprise her and her husband with a week in FL before she begins her job.  Thank you so much for your quick response.  Thanks to anyone that may provide any info.



Have a look at these reviews:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...r_Beach_Resort-Panama_City_Beach_Florida.html

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...ws-Sundestin_Beach_Resort-Destin_Florida.html


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 21, 2011)

*Do you mean Sandestin?*

Do you mean Sandestin?

Pat


----------



## Bianca1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks to those that responded.  I had checked websites on line, but TripAdvisor had those 2 resorts rated from never stay there again, horrible to other reviews within a week stating they loved it and would stay there every year.  Was really hoping to find out from other TUG members as I feel this is the best place for honest reviews.  One person asked if the resort was Sandestin; no, it's Sundestin located in Destin, FL.  Again, thank you and if anyone else has been to either of these I'd love to hear what you think.


----------



## Margariet (Aug 24, 2011)

Bianca said:


> Thanks to those that responded.  I had checked websites on line, but TripAdvisor had those 2 resorts rated from never stay there again, horrible to other reviews within a week stating they loved it and would stay there every year.  Was really hoping to find out from other TUG members as I feel this is the best place for honest reviews.  One person asked if the resort was Sandestin; no, it's Sundestin located in Destin, FL.  Again, thank you and if anyone else has been to either of these I'd love to hear what you think.



Well, only a few resorts score 100% satisfied in TripAdvisor. They don't do so bad as a whole but I agree the variety is huge. Maybe you can read a few and see what the pros and cons are? You can also check the reviews on Expedia. Not bad either in total but also large variety. Good luck with it.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Aug 28, 2011)

We went to the panhandle two years ago in the fall and stayed at Marriott's Legends Edge in Panama City. We found the place drops dead the day after Labor Day. It is not "Florida" winter weather and nobody uses the beaches or much boating in the off season. Not only that, but most of the more popular restaurants and attractions were closed. Driving through Panama City Beach was like Baghdad after "shock and awe"...miles of high rise resorts with empty parking lots and not a living soul on the streets.  We were looking to veg out after Orlando so were not terribly disappointed, but did have some trouble keeping busy, though the recreation staff at Marriott made a valiant effort to plan things all day for the few people looking for something to do.

We did not visit Destin, but assume it is probably a similar situation. If anyone knows otherwise, feel free to correct me.


----------

